# Helppp identify



## carlyjo (Apr 18, 2013)

I just bought my first chicks from Orschlens and they labeled 2 of them as "chicks fry pan bird SR" on the receipt.. And I'm not familiar with what that is? I don't think it's a breed? But I would like to know what kind of chicks these are..


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Top one looks like a Black Australorp the second looks like a Barred Rock. They were labled fry pan cause they probubly came from the fry pan special at the hatchery, SR means straight run.


----------



## carlyjo (Apr 18, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Top one looks like a Black Australorp the second looks like a Barred Rock. They were labled fry pan cause they probubly came from the fry pan special at the hatchery, SR means straight run.


Okay thanks!!! But what exactly doesn't straight run mean?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

carlyjo said:


> Okay thanks!!! But what exactly doesn't straight run mean?


Straight Run means they are not sexed, so you can end up with either a boy or girl.


----------



## carlyjo (Apr 18, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Straight Run means they are not sexed, so you can end up with either a boy or girl.


Ohh okay. Thanks!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

The first one looks like a Black Australorp


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The second is definitely a barred rock. I have 5 of those babies now!


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah I agree with the Barred Rock also, the other one is super cute but I don't have a clue


----------

